# Take advantage of the Fall Sale on G.I.A.C. Performance Software at AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

From now until October 15th, most G.I.A.C. Performance software for Audi applications are 10% off. As if that wasn’t enough, G.I.A.C. is also offering switching bundles including the G.I.A.C. Flashloader Handheld program switcher for only $100 over the single flash MSRP. 

Click here for all U.S. Audi ® Applications

Not to mention bundle pricing on 2.7T programs from $640










See how an AWE Tuning Performance Specialist can help make your Audi better at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]


----------

